# Undeclared series airing 11/5 on IFC



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I was surprised to see this in the guide so I figured I would throw it out there for those who haven't seen it or want to see the series again.

Starting 11/5 on the IFC channel they are going to be rerunning Undeclared, definitely a series canceled too early.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

Looks interesting.

Undeclared coming to IFC


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

It's already on DVD..


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Yeah but if you don't own it, it is definitely worth watching. It also isn't available via streaming on Netflix and I know many people who won't get Netflix TV shows via DVD because they don't want to tie up a DVD slot on something they can't watch in a day.


----------



## Vect0r (Nov 2, 2010)

Great show if you haven't seen it! It will be nice to watch through these episodes again, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

weird, I've had some DVDs for months and months.. I don't care that I have a single DVD for a long time. (Yes, that means I'm not using my netflix to its fullest extent.. I should probably go down to a lower tier.)


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I watched this while doing some other things Saturday night and I forgot how much fun this series was (even though I'm a lot older than the characters, I related to the dad LOL).

I had completely forgotten that Seth Rogen was in it.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I had completely forgotten that Seth Rogen was in it ...


Isn't he in every Judd Apatow project? 

_Undeclared_ is entertaining, but _Freaks and Geeks_ was a superior show.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm getting a kick out of the amount of actors I recognize in their early roles. We have Charlie Hunnam, Jax in _Sons of Anarchy_, Tom Welling of _Smallville_, Jenna Fischer, Pam of _The Office_, and also several alumni from _Freaks and Geeks_.


----------

